# Java "Kommentar" und XLS Datei in Browser implementieren



## Setoka (17. Nov 2011)

Hallo liebe JavaProfis,

ich hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin, falls nein, bitte verschieben.

Und zwar geht es darum, dass ich händeringend nach dem Sourcecode für die Implementierung von "Kommentare" für Begriffe suche, da ich die genaue Bezeichnung nicht weiß, hilft mir die Suchfunktion und Google leider nicht weiter. Die Kommentare sehen denen vom Adobe Reader sehr ähnlich, d.h. wenn man die Maus auf dem Begriff/der Abkürzung verweilen lässt, erscheint ein kleines Kommentarfenster, in dem der Begriff erklärt.

Mein zweites Anliegen bezieht sich auf die Implementierung von Excel-Tabellen in das Browserfenster, ist dies mit Java möglich?

Ich bedanke mich vielmals im Voraus.


----------



## eRaaaa (17. Nov 2011)

Sicher dass du Java meinst und nicht eher Javascript? Dann wärst du im falschen Forum 
http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/5566-java-javascript.html


----------



## Setoka (17. Nov 2011)

Oh man, du hast natürlich recht. Den Unterschied kenne ich als Laie sogar, sehr peinlich. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------

